# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  APC Smart-UPS 750 получил достойную награду

## Labs

Один из лучших источников бесперебойного питания на рынке Республики Беларусь APC Smart-UPS 750 получил высокую оценку экспертов хардварного портала Techlabs.by.

Компания Schneider Electric, мировой эксперт в области защищенного электропитания, объявила о получении награды Perfection Hardware от портала Techlabs.by.

Бескомпромиссные решения, реализованные в модели APC Smart-UPS 750, рекомендованы экспертами портала для применения на любых ответственных участках по защите электрооборудования. Такие параметры как великолепное качество изготовления, правильный мониторинг параметров сети, функция контроля аккумуляторных батарей и лучшее в классе время автономной работы делают данный источник бесперебойного питания достойным награды Perfection Hardware.

«Мы очень рады, что качество нашего продукта высоко оценили в ходе тестирования на Techlabs.by, - прокомментировала Татьяна Заруцкая, менеджер по маркетингу компании Schneider Electric. – К слову сказать, это уже не первая награда, присуждаемая ИБП от APC в Беларуси. Тем приятнее осознавать, что отечественные эксперты не отстают от коллег за рубежом и с завидным постоянством отмечают нас достойными наградами».

«Источники бесперебойного питания APC Smart-UPS отличаются надежностью, управляемостью и предельно высокой эффективностью при малых, средних и высоких уровнях нагрузки, - рассказывает Мирослав Бабицкий, главный редактор портала Techlabs.by. – В ходе тестов мы лишний раз убедились в лидерской позиции компании в области защиты электрооборудования от возможных угроз, связанных с нестабильной работы электросетей».

APC Smart-UPS 750 обеспечивает настраиваемое автоматическое выключение компьютера с сохранением данных, а также позволяет управлять параметрами работы ИБП через PC с помощью специального программного обеспечения PowerChute. Замена батарей может выполняться без использования инструментов, что упрощает установку и техническое обслуживание при минимальных требованиях к свободному пространству. На APC Smart-UPS 750 распространяется 3-летняя гарантия (2 года на аккумуляторные батареи).

----------

